# Low requirement games?



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

My PC:

600MHz Celeron (overclocked from 533MHz)
256MB PC133 RAM (maybe 310MB RAM, if my motherboard supports it)
nVidia Riva TNT2 Model 64 (32MB)

What games will be able to run on low settings? I am looking for online games that still have a lot of people playing. FPSs and MMORPGs only, please. I am willing to buy games too, they don't have to be F2P.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think MU onlinehttp://www.globalmuonline.com/

Will work for you, it is an online MMORPG, mostly killing mobs. Sorry i only think that is the type of game it is, i am really bad with that, you do have to download the client for it and run it from that. It use to be only full screen but they have it so you can play in a window. Also it has F2P and P2P, but till i think level 60 you get free P2P+. 

It can get boring at times but there is a lot of people in it, especially on the F2P serves.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Will CS 1.6 run on those specs?


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Death said:


> Will CS 1.6 run on those specs?


Probably poorly. But it should work.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Would using Windows 2000 work better than using Windows 98 SE? Also, I beat the system requirements quite well, so I'd assume it should run pretty well...


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

I am switching some parts around for my old gaming PC, and I need to take a nVidia Riva TNT2 Model 64 (which is a PCI card) out of a Compaq Deskpro. I can VERY clearly see the card, but have no idea how to remove it. Also, will it work on my HP Pavilion 6635-L (has integrated graphics)? How will the monitor work?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Generally for the card there will be one screw that you have to take out. It may be on the inside of the case or outside. I have an old compaq and to remove or install any cards, you had to take this one screw out and remove a metal plate (it was on the outside of the case) that locked the cards into place. Another way it may be is more obvious and just a screw directly into the card that keeps it in place. 
Once you remove what ever is holding the card in, it should just pull out. 

I am not totally sure but for motherboards that have integrated graphics and audio, you should be able to go into the bios and turn it off.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

How will the video card work with the monitor then? It seems to be plugged directly into the part of the motherboard where the integrated video is.

Also, where do I find the CPU "jumpers"? I am looking for a 75MHz one (need to overclock a 533MHz Celeron to 600MHz~). Will my PSU be able to take that? The difference between that and my old setup was 64MB RAM (had 192MB RAM, now have 256MB RAM), 100 more MHz (about) and a dedicated video card.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

You plug the monitor cable to the pci card. Leave motherboard's connector empty if you dont use that.

If you still have your motherboards manual, you can check if that tells where the cpu jumpers are. If not, you can look around the board, they are generally just few "spikes" that you can put jumpers on. With some luck they have "cpu" or "fsb" or something printed next to them.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Will my PSU be able to handle the changes, though? I might add a 7GB~ HDD too.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Replacing the onboard graphics with the Riva card wil require an extra 20W and the hard drive 25W.

What make/model is your PSU? Total watts? How old is it?


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

You only know that by trying. Older graphic cards dont take as much juice as the new ones so it might work just fine. 

If I was you id seriously reconsider that overclocking as it will not add that much to performance but seems like the hardest part of your update process. Atleast do all the other stuff before that and get the pc running. You can easily burn that cpu if you dont know for sure what are you doing.

EDIT: koala was faster... again


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Since I can't really digest the information that is written on the PSU, where do I find it in Everest Ultimate? It's 100W, that's all I can say right now.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The information is not in Everest or any other diagnostics program. You need to open the case. Adding hardware that requires an extra 45W of power will almost certainly be too much for a 100W PSU.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

I added the video card, but not the HDD (yet?) There is a little extra noise coming from the PC, but I'm assuming it's only the fan on the GPU. I have a 135W in the PC that I took both the HDD and video card out. Will that be suffficient enough for both? How about a 12.5%~ overclock?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Use www.canyourunit.com and pick a game that you like from the name from the list... then see it if it runs.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

The extra noise could be the gpu cooler like you said or it could be the fan of the psu that has to work harder. You can figure that out by listening the fans with case open.

For your questinons about the power: just try. Like 250w psu will power your system for sure, below that its just more or less educated guesses. 

When you got all set up and if it boots, monitor your voltages to see if you need extra power.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

How do I know what BIOS update to get? I have an Hewlett Packard Pavilion 6635-L PC (Phoenix BIOS).


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

You dont really need to update your BIOS unless the new versions give extra features that you absolutely want. If youre going to update, pick the newest one.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

How do I turn off the integrated video, then?


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there no disable function in your BIOS version? Or something that lets you choose between PCI and onboard graphics? Or a setting that sets the memory allocated to integrated chip? If you find the latter one set it to 0 or null or whatever is the minimum.

Does the TNT card work now?


----------



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

A VERY VERY good game would be Deus ex, don't bother getting the sequel, it failed miserablly


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Death said:


> Will CS 1.6 run on those specs?


I got HL1 to run on a Celery 366Mhz with 64MB of RAM and a GeForce2 MX200. With 2x anti-aliasing. At 1024x768. In 32-bit color. Very playable.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh. Yeah. I remember plaing through hl too with 200mhz laptop with integrated graphics. But then again I know a guy who plays cs on about 3ghz computer (cant remember other specs) and he keeps bragging about his bad fps that apparently makes him suck at the game 

EDIT: Other good games that should run (not exactly fps or mmorpg but anyways):
Max payne
GTA 3
Operation flashpoint
Baldur's gate I and II
Hitman 1 and 2
+ already mentioned Deus Ex and Half-life&mods


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Will Windows 2000 SP4 be able to run on my PC, and game aswell (CS 1.6 mainly)? The PC is the same:

Celeron 533MHz
256MB PC133 RAM
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64 - 32MB

I am asking this, because Steam doesn't support Windows 98 anymore (is there a way to bypass this?).


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry for triple post, but just wanted to say that I was able to play Quake 3 online with 20FPS average (goes up to 30FPS), and goes down to 10FPS every 5 seconds or so on these settings:

1024x768
32bit color
32bit something?
High sound quality
High video quality
Trilinear filtering
High quality sky
Bullets in wall + bullet shells on
pretty much everything that is the highest it can go, except for resolution, was on (dont know about aa and af, never knew how to turn those on...)

so what do you think about CS 1.6 on windows 2000? any chances (on low settings, i want atleast average 30fps)?


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Why isn't ANYBODY answering my last question?


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, this is ALMOST as bad as the GameFAQs PC Hardware message board. And believe me, that is REALLY bad.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Aww, we're not that bad!

Yes, Windows 2000 will easily run on the hardware.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Just had to blow off some steam (especially after having to deal with GameFAQs), don't worry about it  . Anyways, is 2GB RAM enough to play high-end games on Vista Ultimate x64? Or should I just spend the extra $50~ for 3GB? And about the 8800GT (512MB version, not the GTS)... will that card be able to pull of medium to high graphics?

Edit: Oh yeah, forgot to ask if that PC will be able to RUN and GAME using Windows 2000 (better or as good as Windows 98).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Both the GTS and GTX will easily play Counter Strike on full settings, but you're being limited by the Celeron.

2gb of dual channel RAM will be enough for most games. You would need 3 or 4 if you're doing more intensive work like multimedia editing.

I've used Win2K to play games designed for 98 and XP with no problems. The fps is the same or slightly higher than with 98.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe you misunderstood my question slightly. I was aiming the 8800GT (not GTS or GTX or Ultra), and I was planning to get that card as a part of my new build (new motherboard, new CPU, new RAM, new everything). I have Windows 2000 SP4, which I will install when I have the time. Thanks for the help  .


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I misread it. The GT will be fine for Counter Strike, but obviously higher end cards will be even better.


----------

